# Photos at a trial



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm curious, what is your club's rule on non-club members taking photos (for their own use - ok my own use







) at a trial your club is hosting?

I went to 2 trials this fall, one I could take pictures and one I couldn't without each participants signed authorization.


Just curious.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We don't have trials, but for any club event or training our current rule is that only members may take photos and they may not be published without permission (we don't always do this but typically it's the same two people taking pics and we know better than to post a really unflattering picture of someone or the dog, most people are grateful for pictures of their dog in action). Non-members may not take photos or videos. Currently, the only person who ever does video is our TD.

My personal take is that a trial is more of a "public" event and by entering you are opening you and your dog up for other people to see. However I would hope that people taking pictures use discretion. The photos I have seen on this board from members who do a lot of trials are from people who understand what they are seeing, ie they are not going to post a picture that creates a bad overall image of the dog and handler. It's possibly you could have someone who doesn't know what's going on or just just out to smear other people only share shots that give a bad impression.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've never gone to a trial where photo/video was not allowed. Training sessions can be different, if I take photos/video of someone elses dog I get permission to post or blue dot their face.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

People are welcome to take pictures/video at any of our trials


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've never been to a trial where videos/photos weren't allowed, or some special authorization process was required. There's always a half dozen people running their cameras, and I've never seen any club, helper, judge or trial participant care.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

I could understand training, but in a trial you are putting yourself and your dog on public display. It is an event, both for the dog world and possibly for your own community, just like any other sporting event. If someone prevented a photo or video record of the event from being taken I could question their motives and what went on there. Frankly you are in public at a public venue, if a movie star can't stop their picture from being taken while on their own private beach, how can you stop people from taking pictures at a trial.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Sounds like I should continue to take my camera and just make sure I have a place to store it safely if I bump into this at another trial.

I really just want to take pictures 'cause I love the dogs and photography and for my own experience!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would keep taking it! I've been to shows and even a trial where I was snapping pics on the side and was asked to come in the ring/field to take better pictures and offer them back to the club or sell them. When I do shows for 24K, only the "official" photographers can be in the ring, but that's more because there's a lot of people in the ring already and we need to have a good angle so we can guarantee stacked and gaiting shots of every dog without extra people in the way. No one cares if everyone else is taking pics on the side.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I actually took a class at work that covered this topic. Basically, as long as you are not going to use the photos commercially, you are pretty much safe.

If you want to get technical, this link that explains the legalities well.

http://www.wipo.int/sme/en/documents/ip_photography.htm#3.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ I think it's also an issue of private property, not only the people involved. For example, if I invite you over to my house I can say you cannot take pictures of my stuff and my dogs. If I don't say anything, you can assume that you may, but if I explicitly say you may not, then it is not within your rights as a photographer to do it.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Lies, I think you are right. The rule of thumb they told us at work and in my photography classes in college... when in doubt, just ask.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Based on just a few minutes of research...it seems that the general consensus is that "it depends" on whether the rules are stated. If it is private property and they have stated/posted rules about photography, then they must be followed. If no rules are stated, then it appears you are free to photograph as long as you stay within the boundaries of personal privacy. Haven't seen any actual laws or legal precedent but to me it only makes sense that I have a right to say what may or may not happen on my property, and most SchH trials, while open to the "public", take place on private property.

Personally I would find it odd that photography be prohibited at a trial, but it seems within a club's right to say so.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

what if is a club, through the various organizations, or a trial/show. Open to the public?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're asking.... the shows and trials I've been to have been open to the public as in you can walk up and watch, or pay a small fee and watch, and I've never seen a spectator turned away. But often they are held on private property, so the rules of that property apply. I don't agree with limiting photography at a trial but generally it is within the club's right to enforce the rules of their property.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

If you're concerned, just find someone from the sponsoring club and ask if it is ok to take pics for personal use. 

I had to get permission once to use a photo for some training that I was developing. My leagal department advised that a verbal agreement was binding. I just called the guy and asked. He said yes, so I just documented the date, time, and man's name.


----------

